# Goldens born in April 2021



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members that have a puppy born in April 2021.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy was born on 4/3/21


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

Darwin was also born on 4/3/21 ... which is great because it's easy to remember!


----------



## Sf11 (Jun 28, 2021)

Bucky was born on 4/28/2021 and comes home this weekend!


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

Bourdain was born on 4/17/21. He’s 10 weeks now and such a joy!


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

This is Jerry, he was born on April 7th and came to us at 16 weeks. I’m so in love <3


Pedigree: DeepLoving Vision of Golden Fall


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey Jerry!! Welcome to the April Birthday Bunch.


----------



## LunaD (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello this is Luna born 04/07/21.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

LunaD said:


> Hello this is Luna born 04/07/21.
> View attachment 885775


Same birthday as my boy!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey Luna! Welcome to the April Birthday Bunch!


----------



## LunaD (Sep 9, 2021)

LA152 said:


> Same birthday as my boy!
> View attachment 885776
> 
> View attachment 885777


Awweee cute. ❤ 💕 💗


----------



## Alina155 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey, this is Mac born on 20th April, 2021.
9 weeks old:








Now, 5 months old 😀


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey Mac! Welome!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I didn't initially share photos of Murphy so here's are a couple

Murphy at 10 wks........









Murphy at 5.5 months......


----------



## Alina155 (Sep 22, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I didn't initially share photos of Murphy so here's are a couple
> 
> Murphy at 10 wks........
> View attachment 885802
> ...


Aww, those puppy eyes 😍 Very cute !!


----------



## Alina155 (Sep 22, 2021)

LA152 said:


> Same birthday as my boy!
> View attachment 885776
> 
> View attachment 885777


They do love to sleep like this 😅


----------



## LunaD (Sep 9, 2021)

LA152 said:


> Same birthday as my boy!
> View attachment 885776
> 
> View attachment 885777





Alina155 said:


> Hey, this is Mac born on 20th April, 2021.
> 9 weeks old:
> View attachment 885798
> 
> ...


Adorable 😍😍💗💗


----------



## LunaD (Sep 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I didn't initially share photos of Murphy so here's are a couple
> 
> Murphy at 10 wks........
> View attachment 885802
> ...


That adorable smile 😊😍😍❤


----------



## LunaD (Sep 9, 2021)

How much does your April babies weigh now? My girl of 24 weeks is 46lb now. Want to see whether this is normal.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy is probably close to that. He was 40 lbs at 5 months. My wife needs to run him by the vet for another weigh in.


----------



## Alina155 (Sep 22, 2021)

Mac is 38lbs at 22.5 weeks. Trying to keep his weight on the lower side but a lot of treats have to be used in training him 😅


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

2 weeks ago when Jerry was exactly 5 months he was weighed at the vet: 54 lbs.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

He's a Moose boy.....


----------



## LunaD (Sep 9, 2021)

LA152 said:


> 2 weeks ago when Jerry was exactly 5 months he was weighed at the vet: 54 lbs.


Aweee that’s a big puppy 😍😍


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

Bourdain was 44 lbs two weeks ago, at 21 weeks.


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi April 2021 Golden puppies!
Our boy, Bourdain, is hitting 6 months this weekend and weighed in at 59.4 lbs this morning. How are your sweet pups growing?

Pic for reference - always ready to play!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Bourdain is growing into a handsome boy. Murphy was just under 50 lbs at 6 months a couple of weeks ago. We went to visit my daughter at college and picked apples at a local orchard.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Almost 6.5 months now. We’ll be at the vet in 2 weeks with my gf’s dog so I’ll see if they’ll bring Jerry in real quick for a weigh in. I’m in Los Angeles and my vet is still not allowing people in, sends the vet techs out to the car to pick them up.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Jerry is looking good....he's a big boy.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jerry will be 7 months this Sunday. Getting so big but he still loves this cat bed 😂❤


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy was 7 months on Wednesday. We need to take him for a weigh-in but I expect him to be just over 50 lbs. He went to Pigeon Forge a couple of weekends ago and walked the Gatlinburg Trail. He seems to be focused on stealing my recliner.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy went for a weigh-in yesterday and was 54 wiggly lbs. He's almost as tall as his sister now....








Waiting for turkey bacon......


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

Bourdain turned 7 months on Wednesday and weighed in at 73 lbs two days later. They’re growing up fast!


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jerry is 7.5 months now, I last weighed him on 11/1 and he was right at 70. I brought him to San Diego last weekend for my brother’s wedding and he behaved himself very nicely, sitting next to the table with me.


----------



## TracyAC65 (Nov 20, 2021)

This is Leucothea (Leuca) born 4/10/21. She was 53.1 at 7 months and is a great big lovable mush


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

I had a chance to bring Jerry to the Del Mar dog beach a couple weeks ago and he had an amazing time! He’ll be 8 months on Tuesday.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Jerry looks great and he obviously had lots of fun. I envious of your weather...it's been colder here.
Murphy was 8 months yesterday and weighs 60 lbs. I finally measured and he's 21 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what a fun day!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

9


----------



## Alina155 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey everyone, how are your pups enjoying the winter ?
Mac is 8.5 months old now, growing big and fluffy. He still jumps in water every chance he gets even though it's very cold 😅


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Mac looks great! We had about 4-5 inches of snow a week or so ago and Murphy danced with Lola, attacked my daughter's mini snowman before she could finish it, romped around and practiced ice skating. I think he wants to try out for the hockey team because he's also been working on his stick handling skills.....


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

Mac and Murphy are both so handsome! Our boy Bourdain will be 9 months on Monday. Not sure about weight because we haven’t been to the vet in a while, but his growth seems to have slowed down.

He lives for sticks and water, and really enjoyed the holidays. He wanted to help everyone open their gifts, but of course, most of the gifts were already for him. Spoiled rotten.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jerry is enjoying snuggling in his bed…and chewing on it

















I just got him a hide a squirrel toy, he’s loving it.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Wow! Bourdain and Jerry look great! I'm glad all the April pups are happy and healthy.


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

We had snow here in NC this weekend, I’d say it was a hit with Bourdain.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

It looks like he had a blast!


----------



## Alina155 (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Mac is developing into a great dog! He sounds like a typical golden to me. I can definitely relate to the sock stealing....we've had that with all of ours. Charley, the boy we lost before we got Murphy, used to steal the dish towel my wife would hang on the oven door handle. He would go tearing through the house with unbridled joy, run upstairs and dive under our bed. Once we realized he wasn't chewing them up, we stopped chasing him and he eventually lost interest. Murphy likes to pick up a leaf or a pine cone and try to sneak back in the house with it every time we go outside. It's pretty hard to get away with when the leaf stem is sticking out but he keeps trying.......


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy is 10 months old today.....














⁹








And it's National Golden Retriever Day!


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jerry turned 10 months old on the 7th. Weighed him today and he’s 75 lbs, that’s been steady since he was 8 months. I think he might be settling down a bit, he’s been making good progress in the things we’re working on for obedience class.


----------



## LunaD (Sep 9, 2021)

Jerry is becoming a fantastic and a handsome boy 😍


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

Bourdain turned 10 months last week. We celebrated with his first trip to the beach, which he absolutely loved. Not sure on his weight right now, but he has started shredding like crazy. See below for the result of a brush a few days ago!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That's a puppy starter kit.......


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy is 11 months old today!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Hawthorn (born April 7, 2021) about a month ago at 10 months. He's a field-line dog. 









His tail feathers were growing out nicely, but he was engaging in tail-chasing, including grabbing his tail hair and swallowing it. After he threw up a hairball, I clipped off his tail fur last week. He has a rat tail now. Hopefully, he'll grow out of the tail-chasing and can have tail feathers again one of these days.


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

Bourdain was 11 months last week and weighed in at 82 lbs. That’s only a 1 lb gain in 2 months so we’re definitely slowing down.
He’s still the king of goof balls and brings us more joy than we ever could’ve imagined 😍 

look forward to seeing some birthday pics coming up!


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jerry will be a year old in 2 weeks. His weight has been steady at 75 lbs since he was about 8 months. He loves when we go visit my mom and he can “help” her in the garden. I went to watch a hunt test for the first time this weekend and it was so exciting! A new friend from my golden club who was handling her dog there is connecting me with a trainer to work one and one with and see how things go!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy is 1 yr old today! We had some friends over who have an 11yr od daughter and a 3 yr old son. Murphy had the best time following and chasing that little kid around.....



































he especially seemed to enjoy giving him kisses since Jack is the perfect height to be face-to-face with Murph. He and Lola ran around in the yard as well and had a nice walk this evening


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jerry is 1 today! The birthday boy celebrated by running around the park with my girlfriend’s dog and digging in the mud this morning. Then after work I gave him a pheasant wing for the 1st time. He was very excited, although not sure what to do with it initially haha. I’m going to buy some zip ties this weekend so I can attach it to a bumper. Tomorrow we are planning a park play date with my boss and his goldendoodle (although we’re having such a heatwave in LA today and tomorrow we might have to postpone that) and then Saturday a trip to dog beach in Long Beach.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy Birthday Jerry!


----------



## imerjcc (9 mo ago)

Say hello to Miles! Born 1/2/22.
Can't wait to have him home!


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

Bourdain turned 1 yesterday! Lucky boy had a long weekend with lots of friends and fun, and ended the day with a cake.


----------



## marlene frankel (10 mo ago)

My Moxie is born on April 30, 2021. Now she weighs 43 lbs. My trainer says she is “fun” sized. Getting ready to spay her next month. Anything I should do to prepare?


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jerry is 14 months and I showed him for the first time last week. I was a nervous wreck and we placed 5th out of 5 in our class but I was very proud of how he behaved, our handling classes definitely paid off. His breeder also came out for a visit and watched and we’ve been doing a lot of sightseeing.


----------



## marlene frankel (10 mo ago)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Alina155 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi all,
Question for the people who are planning to neuter their April'21 pups:
Can you share when are you planning to get it done or is it already done?
I read it's better to wait for atleast 1 year. Is it better to wait even more? Or it doesn't matter when you do it after 1 year?


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

It's probably best to wait at least 2 yrs until growth plates close ....those hormones are pretty important for proper physical development. If there's not a legitimate medical reason after that, it may not be necessary at all. Behavioral issues can generally be addressed with training.


----------



## Alina155 (Sep 22, 2021)

I didn't want to get him neutered. I don't have much of a problem with his behaviour either.
He doesn't try to hump humans. He sometimes does try to hump objects like his bed or some toy but he is not able to do it and seems very frustrated during that time. These days, he is very dog focused and tries to hump his friends sometimes but I don't let him. 
He gets atleast 2 hrs of excercise every day.
My main concern is that he seems frustrated and even whines sometimes.
It made me think that he may be happier without all those hormones once he is fully developed. I could be wrong. If this is normal for dogs and they are not actually frustrated by this then I would not consider neutering him. What do you think?


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We have an 8 yr old spayed female. Lola tries to hump Murphy occasionally when they are playing. Pretty sure that's about dominance and not hormonal or sexual.


----------



## Alina155 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hmmm he does this more with his bed and toys. That can't be about dominance 😅


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Well, he's gotta show 'em who's the boss......


----------

